# Pond water lilies free!



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey,
I have to do some maintenance on my pond this week, so am going to thin out the water lilies, and before I toss them, thought I might check and see if anyone wants some.

They are white.
There are lots.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I wish I had my pond set up. If you have the same situation next year let me know.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Probably. They grow like weeds.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Bump to the top. These are white lilies. They are sitting in a large bucket right now, so will need to be potted, and I probably have at least 20 roots.

Located Danforth area during the week.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very generous offer Ms Crayon 

Glad that the forum started a pond section !!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

If only I was close to the Danforth area...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

thinkshane said:


> If only I was close to the Danforth area...


And you can't ever find an excuse to come to the danforth??? Like Greek food? Or late night cruising down the strip? Or ice cream at Demetre?

Not buying it.

Should I say again.......free water lilies????


----------

